# For all Grumman Goose fans



## Tieleader (Nov 11, 2018)

Another walky for the Colling's birds
Grumman G-21 Goose - The Collings Foundation
As always all pixs by me. Sorry about the lighting. Couldn't get anyone to open the hangar doors.Also no cockpit access by pilot request.
Otherwise hope you all like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 11, 2018)

and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 11, 2018)

and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 11, 2018)

Last batch plus bonus pixs of Sherman engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2018)

Cool shots!


----------

